# Help me out please!



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I am trying to pick out my first schutzhund shepherd. I've decided between two litters, but I am TERRIBLE at reading pedigrees... I am just trying to figure out the differences I should expect in temperament and possibly health, and over all what I should go for. I know this isn't an exact science, but I'd really love some opinions if I could get them.

Pure DDR, Sire is kin of Aron vom Poppitz, who I adore..
SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs

Half DDR, Half Czech lines.
SchraderhausK9.com - +1.253.843.1123 PST - German Shepherd Working Dogs

Any opinions would be greatly appreciated. This is such a decision!


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

It looks to me like the Czech litter is going to be a bit higher in drive; but the DDR litter seems quite nice as well.

In this case, I think you should talk to the breeder--she's going to be able to tell you the most, not only about the parents but also about the puppies on the ground.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you, it is always good to get numerous opinions. She informed me that both litters should meet my hopes, but with all of the fuss about DDR lines vs West vs Czech and everything else, I figure I should cram my head full of the most information possible before making my decision.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I personally like the Czech crossed breeding, but that is just my personal preference.

Like Christine said, talking to the breeders in depth about what is expected from both - and what YOU like/want/can handle is going to be the best indicator as to what litter you should choose.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

In this case, I would prefer the DDR breeding, but that's because I am somewhat of a fan of their Aron son and I like that he is titled and breed surveyed. I like that the dam of that litter is V, KK1, and a stamped--and especially that she has a SchH3 title.

In the case of the other litter, neither parent seems to have any working credentials or hip certifications.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I think the Czech/DDR litter will produce dogs much easier to title in Sch....for my money based solely on genetics, Pascha is the strongest dog of the four parents for Sch and even real work. Both litters should produce nice dogs....but I really like the breeding of Pascha.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

By golly, I think I got it!  

Hahaha.. sorry.. kinda proud that I picked up on some of the things you pointed out Cliff... all my hours upon hours of reading, researching and "talkn' dawg" is starting to pay off..lol.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Welp, went with the DDR litter! Mainly because of the higher Schutzhund titles in the pedigree, so we'll hope for some decent drive and a nice lil girl  Should be born in a week!


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

Knowing Jean's dogs and lines..I'd opt for the Czech/DDR breeding. 

I see you went with the DDR breeding. You won't be disappointed with anything from Jean. She has some nice dogs. I know someone that is getting a female out of the Helga litter. Good Luck with your puppy!!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a Helga daughter She is a ball of fire. Actually she'll be 3 on Thursday, she is finally starting to mature out nicely and of course I love her to death


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm no sure that these people getting their Helga daughter quite understand what they are getting! I really like her!! She from what I've seen has produced some awesome dogs!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

they sure aren't couch potatoes but as I said, with maturity comes a more settled dog, atleast that's what I'm seeing


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

For your first SchH dogs you should've gone with West German working lines. 

From the choices you presented I would go with the second one, DDR/Czech, for SchH purposes. Don't take me wrong, I love DDR dogs and have Aron's son whose the love of my life, and I'm sure you'll get a very nice DDR pup. What I am not sure is if you posses enough experience or will have access to people with experience how to train these dogs in sport.


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm working with Tim and Lori Cruser, if that makes a difference. I've worked for them for almost two years, and they definitely, definitely know what they are doing. I'm not concerned in the least about training, just about the dog itself. I'm not sure what everyone sees in the Czech/DDR litter, I see a lot of small titles, not very many Sch3s in there, but that's from my view *shrugs*


----------

